# Backyard Boarding?



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

You can just build a drop in out of some 2x4s and plywood. You can build rails and boxes just by using wood around your house and stuff like plexiglass or whatever for the topsheet.. I used UHMW polyethylene for the topsheet of my box, though.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Pretty sweet Colin


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

damn sweet setup bro i think ill have to see what i can do here. thanks


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Milo303 said:


> Pretty sweet Colin


Thanks!  Finally finished setting it all up a couple of days ago when I got back from Colorado. Have to make do with what we have here in the midwest! Right now I have a 10' box, a 20' down/flat/down rail, and a 15' flatbar. The cool thing about yard setups is that you can make them however you want, you and always change them, plus you can learn as much as you want without people laughing at your nasty falls .



Santa Clause IV said:


> damn sweet setup bro i think ill have to see what i can do here. thanks


Right on man, just grab some screws, 2x4's, a few sheets of plywood, and start building! I had all of the wood, so all I had to pay for was the UHMW topsheet, which was like 80 bucks. Not too shabby at all. The 15' flatbar was build with some 2x2 square steel bar and some welding, and the down/flat/down was built the same way!

I'll be out riding tomorrow, so I'll throw up some footage if I have time . It's so worth the effort it takes to build, trust me.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

i have a set up in my backyard. i have two 8 foot boxes. a 10 foot pvc rail. a few jumps and a few more rails. its pretty fun when you live no where near a mountain


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Colin how thick is you UHMW poly? I have 15' x 2' 1/4in thick and was rebuilding my box but was considering doing it without rails on the sides (they rusted bad over the summer). Any problems catching and edge on it?


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Colin how thick is you UHMW poly? I have 15' x 2' 1/4in thick and was rebuilding my box but was considering doing it without rails on the sides (they rusted bad over the summer). Any problems catching and edge on it?


I bought mine in 1/4" thick. It's perfect, no problems catching an edge! Just line them up, countersink the screws, and you're golden! I hate boxes with rails on the sides, I had a pretty bad spill on some angle iron at a skatepark where it took out a chunk of bone from my shin and ever since then I never wanted to deal with metal edges on boxes, haha.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

tested out my backyard setup today. it didn't work out very well. i'm going to have to put in some shovel-time tonight and try and fix it...


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

david_z said:


> tested out my backyard setup today. it didn't work out very well. i'm going to have to put in some shovel-time tonight and try and fix it...


Post some pics.


My 8'x2' box from last year, way too wide, way too short, way too plastic pvc.










As soon as we get some real snow, I'll be building a 16'x18'' box.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

SMDSkata said:


> Post some pics.


Would be embarrassed 

Worst part is my yard is totally flat. I made a huge snow platform which is awkward to strap-in on but it just barely works because I can hold on to the tree if I start slipping. 

Problem is that I put the box too close to the drop-in though so I don't have room to orient myself properly. I can fix it, just need some more snow...



SMDSkata said:


> As soon as we get some real snow...


That's what I keep saying. And the forecast keeps saying 40+ degrees & sun. Bogus.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah thankfully my neighbor's house is an old farm so I have a free drop in and the field portion turns to all ice after the usual January thaw. I usually just shovel my self a pond rink and use the snow on my kicker, and also I guy plows their driveway and plows the snow right on top of my kicker, so all I have to do is carve, then cover with freshsnow(because its a dirt/rock driveway.)


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

i have a small hill in my backyard but we dont have much snow all i have setup is a little log rail but im hopin to grab a metal pipe from the junkyard or something and build a rail and then hopefully get a drop-in built at the top of the hill. Maybe building a box too but i gotta admit im not too building savvy so im not sure how advanced my setup will get and i need some good snow soon to make this thing work. Do i just use plywood for a box and how do i keep it and the rail held down?


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

For wood-2-wood, use wood screws. For metal-2-wood, I'd go with bolts.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

ColinHoernig said:


> I bought mine in 1/4" thick. It's perfect, no problems catching an edge! Just line them up, countersink the screws, and you're golden! I hate boxes with rails on the sides, I had a pretty bad spill on some angle iron at a skatepark where it took out a chunk of bone from my shin and ever since then I never wanted to deal with metal edges on boxes, haha.


Nice I'll skip the rails then...did you bevel the sides? Or did you keep them 90?


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Extremo said:


> Nice I'll skip the rails then...did you bevel the sides? Or did you keep them 90?


Nope, they're just at 90 but I didn't even think to bevel them. That would probably completely prevent my edge from digging in and throwing me on my collar bone..good thinking! :thumbsup: I might jump on that.


----------

